#  > Forum by Your Languages >  >   >  >  >  2017 New Softwares

## medmake

More information*Please contact us(press Ctrl+F to find your needed):
####################################
Email:medmake@mail.ru
####################################
************************************************** ***************
Test Snapshot:**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
************************************************** ***************
Intergraph CADWorx 2018.v18.0.0 x64
Hydromantis Toxchem 4.3.5
Hydromantis CapdetWorks 3.0
Forsk Atoll 3.3.2.11269 x64 
Remcom Wireless InSite 3.2.0.3 x64
Mentor Graphics Catapult High-Level Synthesis 10.1b Linux64
Waterloo Visual MODFLOW Flex 2017.v4.1
Rock Flow Dynamics tNavigator 17.2 x64
Mentor Graphics QuestaSim 10.6c
DNV Sima 3.4 x64
GRLWEAP 2010-7
Mentor Graphics Precision Synthesis 2017.1 Linux64
Aldec Riviera-PRO 2017.02 x64
Aldec Alint Pro 2017.07 x64
AVEVA Instrumentation 12.1 SP5
Leica CloudWorx 2.0 For 3ds Max 2011-2014
LFM Server 4.4.1.14 
CGERisk BowTieXP 8.4.1
NovAtel Inertial Explorer 8.7
Optenni Lab 4.1 x64
Materialise e-Stage 7.0 x64
Materialise Magics RP 22.0 x64
Leica Cyclone 9.2.0 x64
Leica MultiWorx 2.2.1 For AutoCAD 2013-2017 x64
Leica CloudWorx 6.3.1 for AutoCAD 2015-2018
Leica CloudWorx 2.1.5 For Revit 2014-2018
Leica CloudWorx 5.1.3 for MicroStation V8i
Leica CloudWorx 2.1.2 For PDMS 12.1SP4
Leica Infinity 2.3.0
Concept GateVision 6.7.7
Concept SpiceVision 6.7.7
Concept RTLvision 6.7.7
Concept StarVision 6.7.7
Intergraph GT STRUDL 2016 v35.0
Trimble Inpho UASMaster 8.1.2 x64
ANSYS Electromagnetics Suite 18.1 Linux 
CAE Datamine Studio 5D Planner 14.26.65
Ensoft DynaN 3.0.13
Waterloo Hydro GeoAnalyst 2016.1
EnviroSim BioWin 5.2
Catena SIMetrix-SIMPLIS Elite With DVM and Verilog 8.0.18
OrthoGen.10.2.for.CADWorx.2017


OrthoGen 10.0.0.5110 for CADWorx 2016
ATENA Masonary earthQuake (AmQuake) 3.8
Coventor.CoventorMP.1.002
Coventor.CoventorWare.10.100.Win
Coventor.SEMulator3D.6.0/6.1.x64
Crosslight.APSYS.2016/2017
Crosslight.Csuprem.2016.x64
CrossLight.LastIP.2015.07.01
Crosslight.NovaTCAD.2016.x64
CrossLight.Pics3D.2016.07.01
CrossLight.ProCom.2011.x64
Crosslight.Sawave.2016.x64
Intergraph SmartPlant P&ID 2014
Intergraph SmartPlant Interop Publisher 2014.v10.00.00.0340 x64
Intergraph SmartPlant Review 2014R1.v10.01
Intergraph SmartPlant Review Publisher 2012.v09.00
NI AWR Design Environment with Analyst 13.03 x64
MOTOR-CAD 10.5.1
Rock Flow Dynamics RFD tNavigator 2017.v17.3 x64
CMG (Computer Modelling Group) Suite 2017.10 x64See More: 2017 New Softwares

----------


## fan_zou@126.com

Thanks

----------

